# We've been accepted!



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Girls
I've just had a phone call to say our Application to adopt has been accepted and we will be getting a letter in the post in the next few days     The lady who has been assigned to us called because she wanted us to know asap.

As most of you know I've found the waiting, all of 8 days, really hard and had a backup plan for them turning us down.  I rang DH and burst into tears from shear relief   

Our SW will be calling early next week to set up our first meeting, she wants to meet us asap and get things going.  They have already said Approval will take no more than 8 months from date of acceptance but they are getting them done in 6 months so hopefully somewhere between mid August and mid October we will be at that stage.

Am so happy and excited to get to this stage.  Any help on what to expect at the home study would be great.
Love
OT x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi OT

This is great news, it is such a relief when things start to go your way and move in the direction you want them to!

Just a word of warning re timescales - the government targets are for 8 months and whilst there is nothing to say that the process couldn't be finished in this time or sooner, there is also the flip side that it could take longer due to a whole host of reasons...

Let's hope that you do manage to get through it in 6-8 months though.  

Re the homestudy it's usually around 6-10 visits with you where your SW will go through a series of questions and talk about your upbringing, your views, your past history etc  We found our HS really enjoyable and thankfully didn't come across any major issues....

Good luck and keep us posted.

T x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Old Timer

Brilliant news!     At last you're starting!!! Its a fab feeling isnt it?!!

You will be fine. The main thing for us was worrying what our SW would be like, so we were really nervous about meeting her. But turns out she was lovely, and I'm sure yours will be too. Once they've arrived at yours and you've had a chat, you will feel at ease. We are thoroughly enjoying every visit, although they are almost over now. It's really just 2 hours of chatting and laughing. Really relaxed and no stress (apart from the cleaning beforehand!!).

The main thing to remember is that  there really are no right and wrong answers, it isn't a test. Be honest with them and it's just lots of getting to know each other. It's benficial as much for you to get to know SW - let's face it, this person is the one who is going to help get your child/children for you!! The only preperation I would say you might need, is if you have any questions - and I mean any at all, write them down now, in case your mind goes blank! 

Good luck, keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations OT.  That's another step further for you.

We had 10 HS sessions including both of us having 2 individual sessions.  We tried to meet weekly, but the summer hols got in the way a bit so it took us from early May to late August to complete HS.  We really enjoyed our HS sessions too and got a lot out of them.  Each session was 3 - 4 hours long.    Before we started HS we were given a workbook which we had to go through and answer loads of questions.  It was all the kind of stuff we covered in HS, but it started us off thinking and discussing topics that would come up during HS.  For example "Write about a happy childhood memory" and "Tell us about a sad childhood memory".

Good luck and I'm sure you'll enjoy it too.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news OT  you're really on your way now. everyone's homestudy's seem to be different, some have tons of homework, some hardly any (we had virually none) most of our visits were 2- 2 1/2 hrs..we had individual ones at the beginning - something called an Adult Attachment Interview with a feedback session the following week (i think our LA are quite unique with this, never heard of anyone else having them) 
you'll be fine, and prob be surprised at how much you enjoy some of it 

kj x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Congratulations OT  

Great news. Your journey is well on it's way....

For us "waiting"was a huge part of our journey. Try and be patient, it is bloomin hard but well worth it in the end.

Keep us posted

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies
thanks for the good wishes and words of experience/wisedom.  We are aware that timescales could go astray but for the first time in a long time we are feeling positive about things and are focusing on that rather than thinking about all the things that could go wrong or delay things.  Our LA don't accept you to adopt until after the prep course and each day of that made us more determined to do this so that is why the waiting for a Yes or No to our application form was hard, we were expecting to wait another couple of weeks though to hear.

We have so much to do alongside the home studies that I don't think we'll have much time to get impatient now we know things are going ahead.

Thanks again
Love
OT x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

OT

Well done, another section of the journey completed.

My advice for the home study is be yourself.  As KJ says all LA's vary.  We had 6 sessions with the two of us, a 1-2-1 each and another session where I went through the form F with the SW to make any amendments.

Daft as it sounds, I really enjoyed the process.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi OT

Just wanted to say a big HURRAH for you!!  Well done on being accepted!!! Must be a relief.  As you know I am at the very early stages and haven't even done prep group yet so definitely can't offer any advice, but just wanted to wish you well.

love maisie xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi OT

I didn't mean to put a dampner on your good news by mentioning the timescales and you are right to have a positive outlook on things as this is always the best way.  Having been there and experienced the problems etc I suppose I have a built in protection wall in me that always gives me a reality check!!

As the others have said be yourself in the HS and be totally honest with you SW.  They are there at the end of the day to work with you and help you to be placed and so to avoid any problems at panel it's always best to be open and honest.

We were really lucky and got on very well with our SW and as she is also a link worker she will be the one that is looking for matches for us too - double bonus!!

T x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wanted to say congrats

I laugh when I see the time scales though it took us nearly 2 years..... I was one of the first few to start posting here and I watched everyone shooting past me but never mind. On the plus side that meant that loads of the others were getting their assessments done in a reasonable time. I am sure it will be fine but try not to get too upset if it takes a bit longer. Unfortunately there are always problems....SW's called to emergencies and having to cancel appointment, folk not feeling well, travel problems....but before you know it you will be waitning for panel.

Good luck with the HS

Morgana x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Well done OT knew you could do it  Our hs took 5 month so not soo long. As everyone has said it varies from la to la. All the best and hope the time flies.

Love K


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

congratulations old timer you are on your way!

LB
X


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done OT hope it all goes smoothly for you love JD x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congrats OT, you're on your way   

Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all your support and lovely words of encouragement.

We have our first appointment arranged for the 6th March so not long to wait!
Love
OT x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Great news, good luck - get the tea and biscuits ready!

T x


----------

